# commercial pics



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

let us show these shackers some real electricians work, im about to puke on all the house work from other forums.
here is a pic of the 750 cu high voltage cable we pulled yesterday.
800', 12,500lbs of wire


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Better pic

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

thats awesome brother, i enjoy seeing great work. nice pipe work and gear!!!


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a couple


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Few More


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

wsntme said:


> Here's a couple


i didnt realize it was you before that pic, thats some great work, demand more money you deserve it, my gawd you remind me of me i will shut up now.
its rare to see this level of expertise!!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats some really nice PVC work. I love it when underground work is nice and tight like that...Ive worked for some guys that didnt care what it looked like..FWIW I wish I could get my hands some some nice commercial work like that but that is the one thing that I havent been able to work out yet.......Looking at that big spool of wire is making my back hurt....you can keep that type of work...LOL


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Smoke said:


> let us show these shackers some real electricians work, im about to puke on all the house work from other forums.


I'll bet you couldn't properly wire up a dwelling if you had six days.....

Most of these dudes can rope a 1500sqft house with two men in six hours.

Most hardcore union guys like you crap on residential because you have no idea where to even begin. :laughing: :laughing: Running in circles yet? :thumbup:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Smoke said:


> i didnt realize it was you before that pic, thats some great work, demand more money you deserve it, my gawd you remind me of me i will shut up now.
> its rare to see this level of expertise!!


Yeah not just any electrician can install PVC, can lights, and 2X4 troffers as per print.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> I'll bet you couldn't properly wire up a dwelling if you had six days.....
> 
> Most of these dudes can rope a 1500sqft house with two men in six hours.
> 
> Most hardcore union guys like you crap on residential because you have no idea where to even begin. :laughing: :laughing: Running in circles yet? :thumbup:


Thanks Miller, couldn't of said it better myself. I love when guys say, "I only do Commercial and Industrial." My response, big deal :whistling2:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> I'll bet you couldn't properly wire up a dwelling if you had six days.....
> 
> Most of these dudes can rope a 1500sqft house with two men in six hours.
> 
> Most hardcore union guys like you crap on residential because you have no idea where to even begin. :laughing: :laughing: Running in circles yet? :thumbup:


first, dont come over here running your mouth, i didnt post this in the shack forum.
second, for you to say "Most hardcore union guys like you crap on residential because you have no idea where to even begin."
shows how stupid you are.
i can teach your dog to wire a house.
i crap on shack work because there is no challenge.
why to you think the pay is less for shackers o' wise one? 
dont bother to answer......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> first, dont come over here running your mouth, i didnt post this in the shack forum.


First off, you are the newbie here, YOU showed up and put up a post slamming electricians that do not do what you do.

So it seems you are just a asshole.

Why not find the door now because we sure don't need a guy like you around.


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Can I just say Smoke - that is SUPURB conduit work. :thumbup::thumbup:

(Dont know if conduit means something different in the US - i'm referring to the rigid metal tubes/pipes in one of your pictures)

Very impressive you have used single lengths of tube and got the bends and angles spot with no couplers (joiners) - Excellent work:notworthy::notworthy:

(Could we have picture from the other direction showing the discarded pieces:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing

One question why did you have to use individual lengths of conduit and not trunking for your circuits??

Matt


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Docara said:


> Can I just say Smoke - that is SUPURB conduit work. :thumbup::thumbup:


Smoke did not post any pictures of conduit, those pictures are from others.


Smoke just posted a picture of a roll of cable. :laughing:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Do electricians over here use trunking bob, or is it all home runs in conduit?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of my amazing pipe-bending skills.:laughing:
I adapted the conduit on the bottom, it was existing.








So exciting...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Smoke just posted a picture of a roll of cable. :laughing:


WTF, Linemen are not electricians, Smoke can show us all how to properly install a receptacle fed from triplex. Necked down from #4 aluminum to #14 copper in a big blue wirenut.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> first, dont come over here running your mouth, i didnt post this in the shack forum.
> second, for you to say "Most hardcore union guys like you crap on residential because you have no idea where to even begin."
> shows how stupid you are.
> i can teach your dog to wire a house.
> ...


I'm not a hardcore residential guy but it has it's own set of challenges. No prints usually. Dealing with homeowners. To make money you have to know what you're doing. 

Most electricians on large jobs like shown don't know how to do a load calc, they don't know what wire is even getting pulled in when they put up the conduit, they don't know how to size the branch circuits. They don't know a lot of things but they do know how to bend conduit and pull wire. So don't give us this crap that you are somehow superior because you were born with a bender in your hand.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Smoke, this is one of the stupidest threads by a newbie I have sen in a while.

I have done lots of work like in your pics. I have also wire up multi-million dollar houses and small cabins. You are no more an electrician than me or anyone else here. 
Doing mainly residential does not make anyone less of anything. In fact what I find is that guys who want to do ONLY heavy commercial/industrial tend to have NO people skills and cannot hack dealing with the public. All they know is where is my print so I know what to do today.

If you want to intentionally stir up sh*t go somewhere else.


----------

